
Microsoft Data Science Curriculum - iamkeyur
https://www.edx.org/microsoft-data-science-curriculum
======
geezerjay
I was expecting a curriculum with some substance, but instead it's just a
series of tutorials on how to use Microsoft products.

~~~
dragonwriter
That seems annoyingly true of much of Unit 1, but seems less true (though not
entirely untrue) of the rest of the Curriculum.

